# CERROS DE CAMACHO II



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

perupd said:


> Excelentes tomas!
> Me quedo con la parte superior de esta:



Yo también, gracias Lucumita !


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

te felicito lucumass por tremendo thread !


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

muy buenas fotos, me gustaron muxo.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

No se que tiene esa foto, pero tanto como perupd y pacolam, pues a mi tambièn me alucina !!!!

Lùcuma, tus fotos son recontra chèveres, si me permites, ya para que hacer un concurso de fotografìa, tù y Filter se pasan...

Excelente y nos vemos en Julio


----------



## Pisco_Perú (Jul 18, 2005)

excelentes fotos Lucuma!


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

kay: Bravazas... Parecen de fotógrafo profesional.


----------



## Mavo92 (Apr 24, 2005)

Lucuma no dejas de sorprenderme por la calidad de tus fotos, que bonita zona de Lima.


----------



## Lucuma (Jun 2, 2005)

ohhhhhh   !!!gracias a todos!!! pondré más fotos


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Están excelentes Lúcuma. Gracias. Justo ayer fui a almorzar al golf los inkas, el único problema de esa zona, es que a medida que se construyan más edificios va haber más tráfico, y las calles por ahí no son suficientemente anchas como en otras zonas de Surco como Chacarilla.


----------



## JUANCHO (Nov 4, 2005)

Qué buena la calidad de tus fotos Lúcuma, se ve que te gusta mucho hacer tu trabajo fotográfico, muchas gracias por deleitarnos.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Lucuma said:


> gracias a todos!! ah joseperez, tb gracias x ponerlas!! kay:


por cierto.. llevaste el curso de fotografía? quien fue tu profe?


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Esa panoramica de Lima desde los cerros de Camacho con el campo de golf esta genial, hasta me atrevería a decir que tiene un parecido con el Sur de California, el area donde vivo. Algo bastante parecido a unas fotos que tome desde el Getty Center hacia Santa Monica, ciudad en que resido/


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Lindas fotos Lucuma!


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Grax por darme pase gratis Lucuma  estan espectaculares las fotos.


----------



## vivaskycrapercity (Jul 13, 2006)

Heyyyyy Hola, soy peruano pero vivo en san francisco, CA USA.
No voy desde 1994 al Peru. 
Wow como habra cambeado.
Estas fotos de Camacho son espectaculares. Gracias Lucuma.
Oh yeah soy nuevo aca.  
Ciao


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

^^ Hola Viva.......!!!!! Tu nick es todo un homenaje a este foro! Jajaja!!!Bienvenido!


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Qué hincha para poner ese nick


----------



## *Christian* (Jun 13, 2006)

Buenas fotos...los únicos cerros verdes de Lima


----------



## GALAXY 2000 (Jun 6, 2006)

Pues en las fotos no se ven tan verdes,quizá más en los cerros de casuarinas,allí está verde a las justas y los escorpiones ya están fugando.


----------



## Flegui (Nov 30, 2005)

muy lindas las fotos.


----------

